# oranges



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

I have been having problems with IBS-D for years. About a month ago I got worse after receiving some oranges and grapefruit from Florida. I was eating oranges, grapefruit and a big glass of orange juice in the morning. A book on food intolerance listed oranges as a possible problem food.I stopped eating all citrus fruit and my IBS has disappeared. I have been normal for the past three weeks. I can leave the house in the morning without worry. I hope that this isn't just a fluke. Has anyone else had problems with citrus fruits?


----------



## stillgoing (Jan 7, 2002)

I get the acid reflux so bad, when I drink a glass of O.J., it feels like I'm having a heart attack. Then, several hours later, the cramping, pain and D kick in. Any kind of citrus is a killer.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

Do you get problems when you eat other fruits? Among other things, I have been diagnosed with a fructose intolerance. Citrus fruits are high in fructose and if I eat them, I'll surely get lots of cramping and D within a couple of hours. I can eat a banana every so often, though, and not have any problems, probably because they are low in fructose. MM


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

To MMNo, other fruits don't seem to bother me. I have been eating bananas, pears, apples, grapes,tomatoes etc. for the past three weeks. I have not had any citrus fruit and I feel great. No anxiety about leaving the house in the AM. I recommend that people with IBS make an effort to find out their food intolerances. It may be just one food. I was drinking orance juice every morning and sprinting to the bathroom at least 3 times every morning. I hope that I have found my food intolerance because life has been normal for 3 weeks now.Annie L


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I seem to have many food allergies, like almost all of it. I've been noticing over the years the oranges, tomatoes, lemons, etc. bother me. I've reduced my intake dramatically and it's helped me a great deal. Then again I've reduced the amount of wheat, oats and other things too. Its all helping, but I wonder if there will eventually be anything that I can eat!Lisa


----------

